# Do you notice Visual snow



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Do you have visual snow?

one of my bigest problems is visual snow. How many of you reconize this condition?

for information about VS (visual snow) see:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_snow
http://visualsnow.com/
http://visualsnow.com/examples/pictures/

and a simulator:
http://www.thevisioncommunity.com/index ... temid=171#

It was further on my DP/DR stage that i noticed it. 
I feel that VS has major influence on DP/DR.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

I only notice at night when it's pitch black.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I only notice at night when it's pitch black.


i think in your subcontinious you always notice, but when its dark you can actualy see it. Your eyes subcontionsly are focussing on the moving snow. In a normal situation your brain filters the snow so you wont notice it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

Did you also know that we see upside down yet our brains turns it around? =P


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Did you also know that we see upside down yet our brains turns it around? =P


but where it the botton to set the snow filter


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

I see a bit of snow due to my HPPD, but I find it's one of the easier symptoms to ignore. As long as I'm not looking for it, I won't see it. Unless of course I'm looking up at a clear blue sky.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah I have visual snow, floaters and the 'fast moving points of light' thing. They all suck but are easy to ignore most of the time. The only time it really bugs me is when I am looking at a blue sky and it gets in the way.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't get "visual snow" I get light flashes, like a camera flash.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

I hate visual snow a year ago, then when I got out of DP/DR it cleared up, then it came back when my panic and dp/dr came back again.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

MentallyIll said:


> I hate visual snow a year ago, then when I got out of DP/DR it cleared up, then it came back when my panic and dp/dr came back again.


How did it clear up?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

That's the weird part, I have no clue.

I noticed in my worst DP/DR periods, I couldn't look at anything bright, not out the window, not the sky, had to turn down all the light in my room cause it was a million snowflakes swimming in my vision whenever it was light.
Then I said fuck this shit, I can't live like this and started just thinking positive, exercising and being more social and as my DP/DR pretty much cleared up I never thought about visual snow again, before it came back when I had a DP/DR relapse.

So I didnt even know it was gone before it returned, I've stued Visual Snow, 90% of sufferes has been through a traumatic experience.
So there's definately a connection


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

yes i noticed that as well. 
I thought i had cancer. 
Thats wat started mine VS and DRDP.
I thni there is a def. connection between VS en DRDP.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

In wiki it says power "wanking" can cause this "visual snow"... you bunch of wankers! :mrgreen:


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

lol,

i just wank 10 times a day, thats not to much or is it


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Black Box said:


> I don't get "visual snow" I get light flashes, like a camera flash.


Go see an eyedocter. 
Mostly when you see light flashes there is a more serious condition.

see:

In time, the liquefied vitreous body loses support and its framework contracts. This leads to posterior vitreous detachment, in which the vitreous body is released from the sensory retina. During this detachment, the shrinking vitreous can stimulate the retina mechanically, causing the patient to see random flashes across the visual field, sometimes referred to as "flashers." The ultimate release of the vitreous sometimes makes a large floater appear, usually in the shape of a ring. As a complication, part of the retina might be torn off by the departing vitreous body, in a process known as retinal detachment. This will often leak blood into the vitreous, which is seen by the patient as a sudden appearance of numerous small dots, moving across the whole field of vision. Retinal detachment requires immediate medical attention, as it can easily cause blindness. Both the appearance of flashes and the sudden onset of numerous small floaters warrant an ophthalmological investigation.

visit
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floaters

btw you dont need the floater for this condition.

J.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

cross posting:
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=95798#95798

please fill in the poll

thanks J.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

amlangela said:


> I have those flashes as well, for years and as well the snow, oculair migraine. I had my eyes tested and everything was ok. The weird thing is, is that my visual problems started exact the same moment my DR started 10 years ago....


i agree, that's no coincidence. 
i have an appointment with a eyedocter next moth, but i don't think there will be any result. Just, mmmm i don't know, there is nothing wrong with your eye's. jez, thanks doc, its still snowing, but hey, thanks.

:roll:


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

I also have some visual problems, such as entopic phenomenon, visual snow, flashes, floaters. I think I always had them, but only got worse when DP appeared. Maybe it's related to the fact that DP seriously affected my perception of reality, making things appear that my brain would usually filter. Or maybe it's just because of the extreme stress I had on those times and that much probably also triggered DP.

I don't know. I wished I had a better vision...On those shiny days it's unbearable to go outside....so many floaters hanging around. At least I never got to feel lonely....Always something at motion in my life. Visual snow doensn't affect me much since I only perceive it on dark places or at night and ~it only appears from time to time.

I didn't come to this forum for a while ago. I was bored. DP still there, althought generally my life is better. I had a surgery and because of that I had to take valium (not for psychiatric reasons). Now that I'm quiting it, it's a bit like hell. Got keep moving....sleeping less...Oh! I slept so much with 10 mg of valium.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

does anyone have starbursting?

see
http://www.thevisioncommunity.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=59&Itemid=152
and
http://www.thevisioncommunity.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=57&Itemid=150

and
http://www.thevisioncommunity.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=56&Itemid=149


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

*J.*: I assumed starbursts were normal? I guess they really weren't UFO's I saw =*(... I make a point thought don't I, many people might confuses these as being UFO's ... lol


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> *J.*: I assumed starbursts were normal? I guess they really weren't UFO's I saw =*(... I make a point thought don't I, many people might confuses these as being UFO's ... lol


Nah not normal. Never had them. 
and i hate E.T.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Don't you get them when you look at street lights? for me then tend to be worse when i'm not wearing my specs =)


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Don't you get them when you look at street lights? for me then tend to be worse when i'm not wearing my specs =)


Yes! streetlights are horrible!!! I cant drive at night!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

You could wear "Sun glasses" :roll: :lol:


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> You could wear "Sun glasses" :roll: :lol:


at night?
and that doenst help.

J.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:lol: I have a bit of snow and 'glows' basically all the time. 
I always thought it was normal until recently.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

i went to the shrink to day. And he told me that he thought that there is no connection between VS en DR. Also he said that the dancing letters in a book (thats why its difficult to read), is not related to DR.

Is this true?


----------

